# To Register or Not?



## GGTexas34111 (Sep 25, 2014)

I was wanting to get yalls opinion on my whether or not I should register my bucks 50% or just sell them as commercial bucks. 
I have 2 for sale, 1 is an all white Boer/Kiko male and the other is a Boer/Nubian cross.
The boer/kiko is out of triplets and the boer/nubian is a twin to a female that I went ahead and registered at 50% already.
The sire is a 99.9% ABGA registered buck but the dams are not registered.

Should I go ahead and register the bucks also? My thoughts are it doesn't really matter when it comes to bucks. I personally think that if the buck is not 99.9% registered then I wouldn't consider him as my registered herd sire. Now females to me are a little different, I would much rather have a female at 50% and breed her with a 99.9% buck to get the percentages increasing quicker. 

Any feedback would be much appreciated,

Thanks Grant


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

You can't register a 50% buckling. You can do a record of pedigree, but IMO it's not worth spending the $$ as the buckling can never be shown, and can never register his offspring, they'd always be considered 'record of pedigree' goats, couldn't even register his doe kids as 50%, unless you bred him to a registered fullblood/purebred doe, then you could get 50% doe kids. 

I'd sell them as commercial bucks.


----------



## GGTexas34111 (Sep 25, 2014)

Thank you very much for answering my question.
I just got into the goat business and was not sure.

Not a bad idea to register my does at 50% right?


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

If you are going to keep them then it's a good idea to register them but if you are planning on selling them then I would just sell them with registration application and transfer papers. There is no point spending the money to get them registered when there is not guarantee that the buyer will ever send the paperwork in. Then it's just a waste of money for you


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Registering your does is a fine idea. When you put a fullblood or purebred on her you will see improvement in the offspring.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

No worries, we were all new and most of us still learning new stuff everyday! 

I would definitely register the 50% does, there is more value there IMO, plus she can be shown as a percentage kid in registry shows, even if that's not your intention but you sell her to someone that might be wanting that... Always good to have that option.

The nice thing is, if you have a 50% doe, breed her to a registered purebred/fullblood buck, and she has a doe kid, you can register the doe kid as 75%. Then if she had a doe kid it would be 88%, and next would be 94% <purebred doe but bucks have to be higher % to be considered purebred>, now, whatever that 94% has, can be registered as a purebred, whether it be a buck or a doe.

We just did this, takes time, but we started out with an unregistered doe, and worked up to my oldest daughter getting her first purebred 94% doe this past winter! She's excited, as are we, planning to breed her for spring babies since she will have purebred babies. Otherwise, we typically breed our % does for winter babies, so any bucklings the kids can pick as market wethers, and sell extras to 4-H/FFA kids as market wethers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.


----------



## GGTexas34111 (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks ya'll for the quick responses and help.
Grant


----------

